# ::::which Landline To Choose:::::



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 2, 2007)

hi

guys

iam in new delhi we want to buy a land line  but we are very much confused which one to choose

*
reliance
tata*

* purpose for which iam asking a new land line is
80 % = internet
20%=calls*


we are currently using mtnl but really fed up with those high bills



plz help

::cyborg::


----------



## TO_Sathish (Mar 2, 2007)

simply choose airtel..


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya go for airtel


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep go for Airtel because it is cheap..


----------



## Stick (Mar 2, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> guys
> 
> ...



MTNL is cheaper than Relaince and Tata in Mumbai. In last 10 yrs I never get any problem (cheated bill) with MTNL while each and evryday I read Wrong bill from Tata/Relaince


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 2, 2007)

You can go for Airtel and choose any of the many broadband plans present with them.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 2, 2007)

What? Nobody heard about the BSNL One India plan Rs. 180 rentals 50 free calls all India 1 re per call.  
BSNL broad ban Home 500 plan - 2 mbps download speed - 2.5 gb free download per month - night free downloads.....

How does others compare????


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 2, 2007)

guyz airtel wire is not in my area


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> guyz airtel wire is not in my area



Go for BSNL then. Even i will be taking BSNL next month.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

Cyborg: Then go for MTNL Triband..

thunderbird.117: BSNL is not available in Delhi,its MTNL here


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 2, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Cyborg: Then go for MTNL Triband..
> 
> thunderbird.117: BSNL is not available in Delhi,its MTNL here






i think u did'nt read my post


i have fed up with mtnl


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> i think u did'nt read my post
> 
> 
> i have fed up with mtnl



You should go for Unlimited plan,mtnl is the best...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 2, 2007)

BSNL for sure... 

na na na *nothing else will do...*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Cyborg: Then go for MTNL Triband..
> 
> thunderbird.117: BSNL is not available in Delhi,its MTNL here



Oh boy. There is no other ISP other than reliance or tata?.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

Tata Indicom woulb be better.I am totally impressed by their service


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 5, 2007)

BSNL Rocks... Rs.250+180 is enough...

But the problem is with complaints n rectifications...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 5, 2007)

OK GUYS many options for me

well thanks for ur help

lov u brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

